# The classical music birthday thread



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

They said on the radio this morning that it's Placido Domingo's birthday today (21st of January). I did a Google search to try to find a list of classical music birthdays for all the days of the year. I did find a long list of composers, but it was in alphabetical order, whereas I want a list in order of the days of the year, and for it to include conductors, performers etc.

So I thought I would start this thread. The idea is that *for each passing day, if you happen to know it's the birthday of a particular composer, conductor, performer, critic, or anybody else prominent in classical music (whether living or dead), please post it in the thread*, and we'll see how far it goes. Hopefully it will last for an entire year, of course.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

Johann Gottfried Eckard, born 21 Jan 1735

According to the above source, he was acclaimed both as pianist and as composer, and the first composer in France to write sonatas specifically for fortepiano.

No great shakes but still it's a start.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I call dibs on declaring 7th May


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Todays it's Mozart's birthday. Let's bake a large cake, so we can put all those candles on it.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Aramis said:


> Todays it's Mozart's birthday. Let's bake a large cake, so we can put all those candles on it.


Cool--that's a major one. I think I've found out who Polednice has in mind for 7th of May, but I won't spoil the surprise.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Fsharpmajor said:


> Cool--that's a major one. I think I've found out who Polednice has in mind for 7th of May, but I won't spoil the surprise.


 Sshhhhhhhh!

EDIT --- Who here shares a birthday with a composer?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Polednice said:


> Sshhhhhhhh!
> 
> EDIT --- Who here shares a birthday with a composer?


I do. Even with two. Even with two famous ones.

César Franck and Olivier Messiaen.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Well everyone will be jealous of me! I share _my_ birthday with the one and only Félicien David. Described wonderfully as:

"In music history, he remained in the shadow of Berlioz and passed into oblivion after his death."


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Polednice said:


> Who here shares a birthday with a composer?


I have two, *Samuel Adler* and *Antonio Vivaldi*, both born on the 4th of March.

I found that out because it occurred to me that I can search my CD ROM music encyclopaedia for things that happened on any particular date. If anybody wants to give me your date of birth I'll see what I can find for you.

Today it's *Havergal Brian*, *Frederick Delius* and *Bernard Herrmann's* birthdays. Tomorrow it's *JJ Quantz's* birthday, and also the date of *Francis Poulenc's* death.


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

I share Galuppi (never heard of him...) and Howard Shore's birthday - October 18th

Also have deaths of 3 composers on my birthday, most notably Gounoud.

My birthday isn't known for the births of many great people. Lee Harvey Oswald was born on my birthday day. Two popes died on my birthday (one was born.) Zac Effron was born on my birthday...ewwwwwww, lol


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Although it isn't a birthday, I share mine with the world premiere of Handel's _Messiah_.

Aside from that, I share my birthday with Guy Fawkes, Thomas Jefferson, Samuel Beckett and Christopher Hitchens. I like to think I have something in common with all of them  (13th April).


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

What do people who were born on the 13th of the month do when their birthday falls on Friday? I've never really thought about it before.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Polednice said:


> I share my birthday with Guy Fawkes, Thomas Jefferson, Samuel Beckett and Christopher Hitchens. I like to think I have something in common with all of them  (13th April).


I definitely have something in common with Vivaldi. I have his red hair.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Fsharpmajor said:


> What do people who were born on the 13th of the month do when their birthday falls on Friday? I've never really thought about it before.


We gather around burning effigies and speak in tongues while possessed by the devil  I feel especially privileged with _my_ birthday, because 'twas indeed a Friday 13th, and, what's more, it was Good Friday that year - the commemoration of the crucifixion *evil laugh*


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I share birthday with a diminutive pianist and composer, almost forgotten (Eugene d'Albert), and several actors (Chuck Connors, Max von Sydow, Steven Seagal and Omar Shariff).


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Polednice said:


> Although it isn't a birthday, I share mine with the world premiere of Handel's _Messiah_.
> 
> Aside from that, I share my birthday with Guy Fawkes, Thomas Jefferson, Samuel Beckett and Christopher Hitchens.


I actually found a composer for your birthday. It's *Frederic Rzewski*.

There are three with birthdays today: *Benjamin Frankel*, *Philip Glass* and *Franz Schubert*.

Also it's the date of *Yasushi Akutagawa's* death.


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

I share a birthday with Ralph Vaughan Williams, pretty cool if you ask me.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Mine coincides with that of a certain Luc Ferrari (composer; never heard of him til about 30 seconds ago)


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Polednice said:


> Who here shares a birthday with a composer?


I wonder if I'm the only one here who shares a birthday with Rossini... I wouldn't be surprised were it true.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

By the time we get to around 30 people having responded about their birthdays, we should have reached that magical point at which two of us are likely to share the same day...


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Funnily enough, that's what I was thinking the other day, having once seen it demonstrated in a statistics class.

Today is the birthday of *Thomas Dunhill* and the date of *Geirr Tveitt's* death. I'm afraid that's the best I could come up with for composers, but the following works had their premieres on 1st Feb:

*La Boheme* (Puccini)
*Death and The Maiden* (Schubert)
*Paul Bunyan* (Britten)
*Symphony No. 4* (Nielsen)
*Poem of Ecstasy* (Scriabin)


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

No birthdays today for any composers except really obscure ones, but there's a big one coming up tomorrow. Does anybody know who it is?

The violinist *Jascha Heifetz* was born today in 1901.
The composer *GP da Palestrina* died today in 1594.

Thomas Arne's opera *Artaxerxes* was premiered in 1762 (but you already knew that ), and Stravinsky's *Song of the Nightingale* in 1920.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Fritz Kreisler


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Not who I had in mind, but thanks for that one. I must confess that I had never heard of Fritz Kreisler.
I'll post the one I found tomorrow.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Adding insult to injury, I didn't realise that Tanayev intended Fritz Kreisler for 2 Feb, rather than today (3 Feb), until I looked Kreisler up in Wikipedia. Editing my original post isn't going to help, so I simply apologise for the mistake. * Fritz Kreisler*, violinist and composer, was born yesterday, 2 Feb in 1875.

*Felix Mendelssohn* was born today in 1809. Let's hear it for Felix!

The *Roman Carnival* overture (Berlioz) was premiered today in 1844, *String Sextet No. 2* (Brahms) in 1867 and *Miroirs* (Ravel) in 1907.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Fsharpmajor said:


> *Felix Mendelssohn* was born today in 1809


So, ultimately - today or in 1809?


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Fsharpmajor said:


> Not who I had in mind, but thanks for that one. I must confess that I had never heard of Fritz Kreisler.
> I'll post the one I found tomorrow.


You should be minor than 30. Don't worry, except violin fans and old guys like me, today are few
than know and remember Fritz. He begin recording in 1903, and he was the most admired and loved violinist of his time. Elgar thought on him for his great v.c., and Fritz made the first live play.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Aramis said:


> So, ultimately - today or in 1809?


 On this date in 1809, if that makes sense. Or on this day of the month in 1809, which is probably the most unambiguous way of saying it. I was trying to be brief!

If I say it's his birthday, somebody will probably object that it can't be, because he's dead.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Here are today's:

Composer births

*Yrjö Kilpinen* (Finnish) 1892
*Blas Laserna* (Spanish) 1761

Composer deaths

*Camillo Zanotti* (Italian) 1591
*Gioseffe Zarlino* (Italian) 1590

I wonder if Zanotti and Zarlino knew each other.

The first performances for today are a bit more memorable:

*Faun and Shepherdess* and the *Symphony in E flat* (Stravinsky) 1908
*The Ratswahlkantate*, or Gott ist mein König (JS Bach) 1708
*The Sicilian Vespers* (Verdi) 1856


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Here are today's:

Born: *Luc Ferrari*. (This one was contributed by *maestro267*, whose birthday it is today)

Died: *Curt Sachs*, German musicologist, 1959

Premieres:

*Concerto for Orchestra* (Carter) 1970
*Symphony No. 2* (Tippett) 1958
*Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart* (Reger) 1915
*Otello* (Verdi) 1887, opera after _Othello_ (Shakespeare) 
*Der Mond* (The Moon) 1939, opera by Carl Orff. Plot synopsis:
_Four boys steal the Moon and hang it on a lamp. When they grow old and die, its light wakes the dead, before the Moon is returned to the sky_.

Here are tomorrow's (6 Feb), because I'm not available to post on Saturday:

Born:

*Andre Marchal*, French organist, blind from birth (1894).
Quote: _He was especially well known for his improvisations at the organ_.

*Karl Weigl* (1881), Austrian composer, naturalised in the USA around 1938, and best known for his six symphonies.

Died: *Johannes Ockeghem*, Flemish composer (1497).

Premieres:

*Antony and Cleopatra* (Barber), revised version, 1975
*Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"* in E flat major (Schumann), 1851
*Tancredi* (Rossini), 1813
*La voix humaine* (Poulenc), 1959
*Piano Concerto* (Shoenberg) 1944


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

Apparently I share my birthday with:

1595 – Henry Lawes, English composer (d. 1662)
1687 – Francesco Geminiani, Italian violinist and composer (d. 1762)
1870 – Vítězslav Novák, Czech composer (d. 1949)
1911 – Władysław Szpilman, Polish pianist (d. 2000)
1946 – José Carreras, Spanish tenor
1949 – John Altman, British film composer
1950 – Osvaldo Golijov, Argentine-born composer
1956 – Krystian Zimerman, Polish pianist

And also Walt Disney, Otto Preminger and Fritz Lang in the film world.. 

And with the deaths of Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart and Karlheinz Stockhausen...

No idea about the premieres, but I'd be interesting in knowing Fsharpmajor, my birthday is December 5th.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

andruini said:


> No idea about the premieres, but I'd be interesting in knowing Fsharpmajor, my birthday is December 5th.


I'll check for you when I get home, and post on Monday.

Here are today's:

Born: The *Earl of Harewood*, English administrator, music critic and writer (1923)

Died:

*Gregorio Allegri* (1652), composer of the _Miserere_, which the young Mozart famously "hacked" when he heard it sung in the Papal Chapel

*Witold Lutoslawski*, Polish composer (1994)

*Marcus Antonio da Fonseca Portugal*, Portuguese composer (1830)

Premieres:

*La forza del destino* (Verdi), 1863
*Il matrimonio segreto* (Cimarosa), 1792
*Der Schauspieldirektor*, or The Impresario (Mozart), 1786
*Symphony No. 2 "Little Russian"* (Tchaikovsky), 1873
*Cello Concerto* (Hindemith), 1941


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

andruini said:


> No idea about the premieres, but I'd be interesting in knowing Fsharpmajor, my birthday is December 5th.


Here are the premieres for 5 December, but this isn't an exhaustive list. It's the ones that I thought were notable for one reason or another:

*Cassandra* (opera by Gnecchi), 1905
(Richard Strauss was accused of plagiarising it for his _Elektra_)

*A Ceremony of Carols* (Britten), 1942

*Démophoon* (opera by Cherubini), 1788

*Glagolithic Mass* (Janáček), 1927

*Grande Messe des Morts* (Berlioz), 1837
(later revised twice by the composer)

*Prométhée* ("open air spectacle" by Fauré), 1907

*Savitri* (opera by Holst), first production 1916
(first full public performance 23 June 1921)

*Symphonie fantastique* (Berlioz), 1830

*Zoroastre* (opera by Rameau), 1749

And here are the ones for today, 8 Feb:

Born: *André Grétry* (Belgian composer) 1741

Died: *Miecyslaw Karłowicz* (Polish composer) 1909

Premieres:

*Aida* (Verdi), 1872
_Love triangle among (and eventually under) the pyramids
_
*Boris Godunov* (Mussorgsky), 1874, but later revised by Rimsky-Korsakov

*Danses concertantes* (Stravinsky), 1942

*Five Movements for String Quartet* (Webern), 1910.
Piano Concerto No. 3 (Bartok), 1946

*Violin Concerto* (Sibelius), 1904

*Chamber Symphony No. 1* (Schoenberg) 1907

*Guilio Cesare* (Malipiero), 1936


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Today we've got:

Born: *Alban Berg* (Austrian composer), 1885

Died: *Ernö Dohnányi* (Hungarian composer), 1960

Premieres:

*Antigono* (Gluck), 1756
*The Ruins of Athens* Op. 113 (Beethoven), 1812
*Falstaff* (Verdi), 1893
*Double Concerto* (Martinů), 1940
*Symphony No. 1* (Schnittke), 1974


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

Fsharpmajor said:


> Here are the premieres for 5 December, but this isn't an exhaustive list. It's the ones that I thought were notable for one reason or another:
> 
> *Cassandra* (opera by Gnecchi), 1905
> (Richard Strauss was accused of plagiarising it for his _Elektra_)
> ...


Thanks! Wow, some of my favorite works there! The Glagolithic Mass and A Ceremony of Carols, not to mention the Symphonie Fantastique..! Not a shabby date at all..


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Being off sick, I got behind with this thread, so here's the last five days worth. I hope it doesn't bore everyone to death. The main thing that happened was the death of Wagner on 13 Feb 1883.

Wednesday 10 Feb

Born:

*Larry Adler* (1914), American harmonica virtuoso. Milhaud and Vaughan Williams, among others, wrote pieces for him.

*VP Kalafaty* (1869), Russian composer, student of Rimsky-Korsakov and teacher of Stravinsky and Prokofiev. He died in 1942 in Leningrad during the Nazi siege.

*Barbara Kolb* (1939), American composer

Died: *Grace Williams* (1977), Welsh composer

Premieres:

*Semele* (opera-oratorio by Handel), 1944
*Serenade No. 2* (Brahms) 1860
*Serenade to Music* (orchestral version, Vaughan Williams), 1940
*The Snow Maiden* (opera by Rimsky-Korsakov), 1882
*Symphony No. 7* (Schnittke), 1994
*Tales of Hoffmann* (Offenbach), 1881

On *10 Feb. 1794* the second series of Salomon/Haydn London concerts commenced.

Thursday 11 Feb

Born:

*Paul von Klenau* (Danish conductor and composer), 1883
*Hans Redlich* (Austrian-born British musicologist), 1903

Died:

*Franz Schmidt* (Austrian composer) 1939
*Vicente Martin y Soler* (Spanish composer), 1806

Premieres:

*The Daughter of the Regiment* (Donizettii), 1840
*Evocations* (Ernest Bloch), 1938
*I Lombardi* (Verdi), 1843
*Voyevoda* (Tchaikovsky), 1869
*Symphony No. 9* (Bruckner, incomplete), 1903

On *11 Feb 1905*, a final concert was given in St James Hall, London, before its demolition

Friday 12 Feb

Born:

*Thomas Campion*, English poet and composer (1567)
*Jan Dussek*, Czech composer (1760)
*Roy Harris*, American composer (1898)
*Franco Zeffirelli*, Italian producer and stage designer (1923)

Died:

*George Antheil*, American composer (1959)
*Benjamin Frankel*, English composer (1973)

Premieres:

*Il Campiello* (opera by Wolf-Ferrari), 1936
*Egdon Heath* (tone poem by Holtz), 1928
*The Emperor's Hymn* (Haydn), 1797
*The Jacobin* (opera by Dvořák), 1889, revised 1897
*Rhapsody in Blue* (Gerschwin), 1924
*The Stone Flower* (ballet by Prokofiev), 1954
*String Quartet No. 3* (Bartók), 1929
*Verses for Ensembles* (Birtwistle) 1969

Saturday 13 Feb

Born:

*Leopold Godowsky*, Polish-born American pianist and composer (1870)._ "What's the difference between Godowsky and a pianola?" Busoni would ask. Godowsky can play ten times as fast, but the pianola has ten times as much feeling._ Carl Fleisch)

*Colin Matthews*, English composer (1946)
*Fernando Sor*, Spanish composer (1778)

Died:

*Alfred Einstein*, German musicologist (1952)
*Ildebrando Pizzetti*, Italian composer (1968)
*Richard Wagner* (1883)

Premieres:

*Ais* (Xenakis), 1981
*Ballet de Flore* (Lully), 1669
*Ritual Dances* (symphonic version, Tippett), 1953
*Rodelinda* (opera by Handel), 1725

Persimfans (Russian abbrev. for First Symphonic Ensemble), a conductorless orchestra, first performed in Moscow, *13 Feb 1922*. It was later discontinued, not from any lack of success, but because it was found that its principle involved an enormous amount of discussion and rehearsing.

Sunday 14 Feb

Born:

*Francesco Cavalli*, Italian composer (1602)
*AS Dargomizhsky*, Russian composer (1813)

Died:

*Edmund Rubbra*, English composer (1986)

Premieres:

*Carattaco* (opera by JC Bach), 1767
*Chérubin* (opera by Massenet), 1904
*Chorales for Orchestra* (Birtwistle), 1967
*Concerto Grosso* (Martinů), 1941
*Josephslegende* (R Strauss), 1914
*Occasional Oratorio* (Handel), 1746
*Socrate* (Engl. Socrates, symphonic drama by Satie), 1920
_Philosophical musings end in suicide_
*La Straniera* (Bellini), 1829
*Trionfo di Afrodite* (Orff), 1953

The Yorkshire Feast Song, after an ode by Purcell, was intended to be first performed *14 Feb 1690*, but had to be postponed until 27 March of that year, because of parliamentary elections


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

*Mon 15 Feb.*

Today's are short but sweet

Born: *John Adams* (American composer), 1947

Died: *Mikhail Glinka* (Russian composer), 1857

Premiere: *Symphony No. 1* (Tchaikovsky), 1868


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Tuesday 16 Feb.

Born:

*John Corigliano* (American composer), 1932
*Philipp Scharwenka* (German-Polish composer), 1847

Died: *Dmitri Kabalevsky* (Russian composer), 1987

Premieres:

*Boris Godunov* (Mussorgsky's original version), 1928
*Concertino* (Janáček), 1926
*Density 21.5* (Varèse), 1936
_The title refers to the specific gravity of platinum_
*En Saga* (symphonic poem by Sibelius), 1893, later revised
*Giustino* (opera by Handel), 1737
*Orpheus* (symphonic poem by Liszt), 1854
*Prisoner in the Caucasus* (opera by Cui), 1883
*Werther* (opera by Massenet), 1892


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

17 Feb. 2010

Born:

*Arcangelo Corelli* (Italian composer), 1653
*Edward German* (English composer), 1862
*Leevi Madetoja* (Finnish composer), 1887
*Andrés Segovia* (Spanish guitarist), 1893

Died:

*Louis Marchand* (French composer), 1732
*Gavyril Popov* (Russian composer), 1972

Premieres:

*A Masked Ball* (Verdi), 1859
*Das Klagende Lied* (_Song of Lamentation_, Mahler), 1901
*Madam Butterfly* (Puccini), 1904
*Piano Concerto No. 1* (Liszt), 1855
*Siroes, King of Persia* (opera by Handel), 1728
*Symphony in D minor* (Franck), 1889
*Symphony of Three Orchestras* (Carter), 1977
*Partita* (Carter), 1994


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

*Thursday 18 Feb. 2010*

Born: *Christian Heinrich Rinck* (German composer), 1770

Died: *Gustave Charpentier* (French composer), 1956

Premieres:

*La Damnation de Faust* (Berlioz, first full production), 1893
*A German Requiem* (Brahms), 1869
*The Impresario* (Mozart, first Viennese performance), 1786
*Our Lady's Juggler* (Massenet), 1902
*Philémon et Baucis* (Gounod), 1860
*Samson* (oratorio by Handel), 1743
*Symphonie concertante* (Prokofiev), 1952
*Symphony No. 3* (Davies), 1985
*The Tsar has his photograph taken* (Weill), 1928


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

*Friday 19 Feb. 2010*

Only a short list today:

Born: *Luigi Boccherini* (Italian composer), 1743

Died: *Hamilton Harty* (Irish composer), 1941

Premieres:

*Alexander's Feast* (Handel), 1736
*Don Quichotte* (Massenet), 1910
*Les offrandes oubliées* (Messaien), 1931
*Orione* (opera by JC Bach), 1763
*Rhapsody Concerto* (Martinů), 1953
*Symphony No. 6* (Sibelius), 1923
*Il Trovatore* (Verdi), 1853


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Here are yesterday's and today's (I wasn't able to post on Saturday)

*Sat. 20th Feb 2010
*
Born:

*Anthony Davis* (American composer and jazz pianist), 1951
*Robert McBride* (American composer), 1911

Died:

*JA Bach* (1695)
*John Dowland* (1626)
*Percy Grainger* (1961)
*Toru Takemitsu* (1996)

Premieres:

*The Barber of Seville* (Rossini), 1816
*Les Béatitudes* (oratorio by Franck, private performance), 1879
*Concerto in A flat for two pianos* (Mendelssohn), 1827
*Grand Pianola Music* (John Adams), 1982
*Gymnopédies 1 and 3* (Satie, orchestrated by Debussy), 1897
*Ibéria* (Debussy), 1910
*Die Kluge* (The Clever Girl, Orff), 1943
*Guilio Cesare* (Handel), 1724
*Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh* (Rimsky-Korsakov), 1907
*Lieutenant Kijé* suite (Prokofiev), 1937
*The Seasons* (Glazunov), 1900
*Symphony No. 4* (Bruckner, revised version), 1881
*Trois Chansons de Bilitis* (orchestral version, Debussy), 1926
*
Sun. 21 Feb. 2010
*
Born:

*Carl Czerny* (Austrian composer), 1791
*Léo Delibes*, 1836
*C-M Widor*, 1844

Died: *Wojciech Zywny* (Polish composer), 1842

Premieres:

*Berceuse élégiaque* (orchestral version, Busoni), 1911
_Conducted by Mahler at his last concert_
*Double Concerto* (Delius), 1920
*Four Songs for voice and orchestra* (Schoenberg), 1932
*Hamlet* (with incidental music by Tchaikovsky), 1891
*Khovanshchina* (Mussorgsky, completed by Rimsky-Korsakov), 1886
*Margot-la-Rouge* (Delius, composed 1901-1902), 1982
*Poissons d'or* (Debussy), 1908
*A Village Romeo and Juliet* (opera by Delius), 1907


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

That of you wasn't able to post on Saturday is an unacceptable excuse. Next time you'll have a punisment. You wouldn't be alow to listen to Wagner for a month. (humm, is that a penance or a reward?)


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

A combination of both, I think.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

*Mon. 22 Feb. 2010*

Born:

*JA Bach*, 1645
*MP Belaiev*, Russian music publisher, 1836
_On his 50th birthday the *B-la-F Quartet*, by Rimsky-Korsakov, Liadov, Borodin and Glazunov was performed in his honour. It is constructed on the notes B flat, A and F_

Died:

*JC Bach* (organist, and elder brother of JS Bach), 1721
*Hugo Wolf* (Austrian composer), 1903

Premieres:

*Atys* (opera by Lully), 1780
*Cenerentola* (_Cinderella_, opera by Wolf-Ferrari), 1900
*Colas Breugnon* (opera by Kabalevsky), 1938, later revised
*Introduction and Allegro* (septet by Ravel), 1907
*Riders to the Sea* (opera by Vaughan-Williams), 1938
*Symphony No. 2* (Ives, composed 1897-1902), 1951
*Symphony No. 4* (Tchaikovsky), 1878

William Byrd was elected Gentleman of the Chapel Royal on
*22 Feb. 1569
*


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I've the B-La-F SQ. Lovely piece. There are more dedicated to B. "Birthday" and "Fridays". Belaieff was rich and an amateur violist. He edited works by the Five, and was a friend and mecenas. They used to meet on the big B.house to play some music and drink inmense quantities of vodka.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I must admit that I had never heard of it, until I ran across it while doing the birthday thread.

There are two major figures today.

*Tue Feb. 23 2010*

Born: *George Frideric Handel*, 1685

Died: *Edward Elgar*, 1934

Premieres:

*Cléopâtre* (opera by Massenet), 1914
*Esther* (oratorio by Handel), 1732
*Gurrelieder* (Schoenberg), 1913
*The Miracle of our Lady* (Martinů), 1935
*Oedipus Rex *(Stravinsky), first stage performance 1928
*Piano Concerto No. 2* (Bartók), 1933
*La Princesse de Navarre* (Rameau), 1745
*A Sermon, a Narrative and a Prayer* (Stravinsky), 1962


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

*Wed. 24 Feb 1010*

Born:

*Arrigo Boito* (Italian composer and poet), 1842
_Librettist for Verdi's *Falstaff* and *Otello*
_
Died:
*
Marc-Antoine Charpentier*, 1704
*Herbert Howells* (1983)

Premieres:

*Feramors* (opera by Rubinstein), 1863
_Kashmiri Princess Tulipchuk loves Feramors but must marry the Khan of Bbukhara. The two men turn out to be the same person_
*Little Solemn Mass* (Rossini), orchestral version, 1869
*Lulu* (unfinished opera by Berg, compl. Friedrich Cerha), 1979
_Femme fatale leaves a trail of corpses, but is killed by Jack the Ripper_
*The Mines of Sulphur* (opera by Richard R Bennett), 1965
_Plague-carrying actors punish Boconnion, deserter and murderer_
*A Mirror on which to Dwell* (Carter), 1976
*Partenope* (opera by Handel), 1730
*Peer Gynt* (Grieg), 1876
*Rinaldo* (opera by Handel), 1911
*The Wound-Dresser* (John Adams), 1989

The "Coronation" piano concerto in D (Mozart, K537) is dated *24 Feb. 1788*. Its first performance was for the coronation of Leopold II in 1790.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

*Thursday 25th Feb. 2010*

Born: *Boris Papandopulo* (Croatian composer and conductor), 1906

_And on that same day:
_
Died: *Anton Stepanovich Arensky*, 1906

Premieres:

*Faniska* (Cherubini), 1806
*La Fedeltà premiata* (Haydn), 1781
*The Maid of Orleans* (Tchaikovsky), 1881


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

*Friday 26 Feb. 2010*

Born: *Frank Bridge *(English composer), 1879

Died: *Giuseppe Tartini *(Italian composer), 1770. His most famous piece is the Devil's Trill Sonata.

_In Tartini's dream he handed the Devil a violin and heard him play "a sonata so unusual and so beautiful performed with such mastery and intelligence, on a level I had never before conceived was possible! I was so enraptured and overcome that I stopped breathing and awoke gasping. Immediately I seized my violin, hoping to recall some shred of what I had just heard--but in vain. The piece I then composed, the *Devil's Sonata*, is without doubt my best, but it falls so far short of the one that stunned me that I would have smashed my violin and given up music forever if I could but possess it."_

Premieres:

*Armida* (opera by Haydn), 1784
*Jephtha* (oratorio by Handel), 1752
*Meridian* (Birtwistle), 1971
*Oboe Concerto *(R Strauss), 1946
*Revelation and Fall *(Maxwell Davies), 1968
*The Song of the High Hills *(Delius), 1920
*String Quartet No. 1* (Carter), 1953
*Symphony No. 2* (Maxwell Davies), 1981
*Wallenstein* (d'Indy), 1888


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

The original Tartini's sonata was written for solo violin. The version everybody plays is not Tartini's, but Kreisler's "a la Tartini". If you hear with attention, you'll see that is Kreisler's. Is beautiful but it has rather limited similitude with the original. Manze has recorded the original, on solo barroque violin.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

What I have is a version which was orchestrated by somebody with the surname Kauder, but I can't find out anything about him.

There's not much for today's date:

*Saturday 27 Feb. 2010*

Born:

*Enrico Caruso*, 1873
*Hubert Parry*, 1848

Died: *Alexander Borodin*, 1887

Premieres:

*Allegro Barbaro* (Bartók), 1921
*Piano Concerto* (Hindemith), 1947
*Symphony No. 8* (Beethoven), 1814


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Today is the 200th anniversary of *Frederic Chopin's *birth (March 1, 1810).


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

That's right. Here are today's:

*Monday 1 Mar. 2010*

Born: *Frédéric Chopin*, 1810
_His birth certificate stated that he was born on 22 Feb., but he and his family maintained that he was born on 1 Mar._

Died:

*Thomas Campion* was buried 1 Mar. 1620. I don't know what day he actually died.
*Girolamo Frescobaldi*, 1643

Premieres:

*The Consul *(Menotti), 1950
*Intégrales* (Varèse), 1925
*Murder in the Cathedral *(Pizzetti), 1958
*Quartettsatz* (unfinished quartet by Schubert), 1867
*The Tempest *(Fibich), 1895
*The Village Soothsayer *(Rousseau), 1753

Here are yesterday's because I didn't have a chance to post them:

*Sunday 28 Feb. 2010*

Born:

*SE Bortkievich *(Russian composer), 1877
*JA Carpenter *(American composer), 1876

Died: *Neville Cardus *(English music critic), 1975

_"I feel that Elgar's music is usually either opening or closing something institutional"_

On Mozart's _Piano Concerto No. 23_ in A major

_"If any of us were to die and then wake hearing it we should know at once that (after all) we had got to the right place"_

Premieres:

*Field Mass *(Martinů),1946
*King Christian II *(Sibelius), 1898
*Piano Trio *(Ravel), 1915
*The Prodigal Son *(Debussy), 1910
*Les Préludes *(Liszt), 1854
*The Queen of Sheba *(Gounod), 1862
*Violin Concerto *(Nielsen), 1912

Here are the ones for *29 Feb.*, even thought this isn't a leap year:

Born: *Giaocchino Rossini *(1792)

Premieres:

*Les Huguenots *(Meyerbeer), 1836
_Amorous conflict set against 16th Century religious massacres_
*Zaïs* (ballet by Rameau), 1748

Also, in G&S's _The Pirates of Penzance _the protagonist, Frederic, was born on 29 Feb.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Fsharpmajor said:


> *Intégrales* (Varèse), 1925...
> *Quartettsatz* (unfinished quartet by Schubert), 1867...
> *Field Mass *(Martinů),1946...
> *Les Préludes *(Liszt), 1854...
> ...


Some of my favourite masterpieces by those composers (although, I like anything by Varese). & as for Neville Cardus, I once remember reading one of his books where he said he'd rather have Brahms music with him (on a desert island or something) than Bruckner. He seemed like a pretty harsh, prejudiced critic, but maybe all of them are, to some degree?...


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I would have thought that by his time the Brahms vs Bruckner/Wagner dispute would be ancient history, but apparently not.

*Tuesday 2 Mar. 2010*

Born:

*Leif Segerstam*, Finnish conductor and (very prolific) composer, 1944
*Bedrich Smetana*, Czech composer, 1824
*Kurt Weill*, German composer, 1900

Premieres:

*Ariadne* (Martinů), 1961
*Aus Italien *(R Strauss), 1887
*Capriccio* (Janáček), 1928
*Joseph and his Brethren *(oratorio by Handel), 1744
*Petite Suite *(Bizet), 1873
*Symphony No. 8* (Mahler), first USA performance, 1916

*Wednesday 3 Mar. 2010*

Born: Only several minor composers today:

*Alfred Bruneau*, French composer and critic, 1857
*James Friskin*, Scottish pianist and composer, 1886
*RO Morris*, English teacher and composer, 1886
*Riccardo Nielsen*, Italian composer of Scandinavian descent, 1908
*Kazimeirz Serocki*, Polish composer, 1922

Died: *Johann Pachelbel *was buried 3 Mar. 1706

Premieres:

*Carmen* (Bizet), 1875
*Ein Heldenleben *(R Strauss), 1899
*Images* (Debussy), first set, 1906
*Punch and Judy *(opera by Birtwistle), 1970
*Rhapsodie* or _Alto Rhapsody_, (Brahms), 1870
*String Quartet No. 2* (Bartók), 1918
*Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"* (Mendelssohn), 1842
*Variations for Orchestra *(Webern), 1943

_On *3 Mar. 1766 *Haydn became music director for the Esterházy family_
_On *3 Mar. 1802 *Beethoven's *Moonlight Sonata *was published_


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

March 4, 1678 was *Vivaldi's birthday*. 'The Red Priest' and composer of hundreds of concertos, most famously _The Four Seasons_. This must be the most recorded piece of classical music in history - am I right? There must be something to it (although I don't like it, wouldn't have it in my collection), because many people who don't usually listen to classical absolutely adore these pieces.



> Kurt Weill, German composer, 1900


Have just been listening to his _Berliner Requiem _lately. Composed in 1928, in memory of the fallen soldiers of WWI & murdered Communist Rosa Luxembourg. As you probably guessed, the words were by Brecht...


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Have a look at the Google home page--Vivaldi is featured today. It's also my birthday!

*Thursday 4 Mar. 2010*

Born:

*Samuel Adler*, American composer, 1928
*Antonio Vivaldi*, 1678
*Bernard Haitink*, Dutch conductor. 1929

Died: no major figures

Premieres:

*Artamene* (opera by Gluck), 1746
*La Cubana* (vaudeville by Henze), 1974
*Horn Concerto No. 1* (R Strauss), 1885
*Hyperprism* (Varèse), 1923
*Masques et bergamasques* (Fauré), 1920
*Pénélope* (opera by Fauré), 1913
*Symphony No. 2* (Roussel), 1922
*Swan Lake* (Tchaikovsky), 1877
*Violin Concerto* (Glazunov), 1905


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Andre said:


> _The Four Seasons_. This must be the most recorded piece of classical music in history - am I right? There must be something to it (although I don't like it, wouldn't have it in my collection)


I do have it, I must confess, but since I share a birthday with Vivaldi I have to have something by the guy.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't have Four Seasons. In fact, I've nothing from Vivaldi. 
BTW, is very probable that that piece is the most recorded in history, and I believe that the premiere was Louis Kaufman's, one of the best american violinist.
And Glazunov's v.c. is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Fsharpmajor said:


> I do have it, I must confess, but since I share a birthday with Vivaldi I have to have something by the guy.


No need to (kind of) apologize for having the Vivaldi! Actually, it's a great piece, but for me spoiled by the fact that it's been used to saturation point in commercial breaks. I don't mind hearing some of his other concertos - I actually have some of his (other) violin, cello & guitar concertos. But a funny thing about Vivaldi is that, though he was actually a priest, he lived with two young women towards the end of his life. This kept the Ventian gossips mills turning & tongues wagging, no doubt. He's a composer whose life (what we know of it) was probably even more interesting than his music (?)...


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

5/3/53 (today in the Soviet Union) was the death of both Prokofiev and Stalin...


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Some said that Stalin died with a little help from Beria. And at that time only his close friends cried the premature death of Sergei.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I think it's a shame that Prokofiev didn't survive just one more day, to hear that Stalin was dead.

*Friday 5 Mar. 2010*

Born:

*Richard Hickox*, English conductor, 1948
*Heitor Villa-Lobos*, Brazilian composer, 1887

Died:

*Thomas Arne*, English composer, 1778
*Sergey Prokofiev*, 1953

Premieres:

*Hamlet* (Searle), 1968
*Moses in Egypt* (Rossini), 1818
*Rustic Wedding Symphony* (Goldmark), 1876
*String Quartet* (Ravel), 1904
*Symphony No. 2* (Sibelius), 1902
*Symphony No. 7 "Leningrad"* (Shostakovich), *Kuibyshev* [wartime capital of the Soviet Union], 5 Mar. 1942, and subsequently performed in:

_*Moscow*, 29 Mar. 1942_
_*London*, 22 Jun. 1942_
_*New York*, 19 Jul. 1942_
_*Leningrad*, 9 Aug. 1942 (while the city was still under Nazi siege)_


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

About Leningrad, please remember that 1.5 millon people died there during the siege.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

When they were assembling an orchestra to play the symphony in Leningrad, some of the musicians who might have played had already died of starvation.

*Saturday 6 Mar. 2010*

Born:

*Kiri Te Kanawa* (New Zealand-born British soprano}, 1944

*HC Robbins Landon *(American musicologist), 1926

_On *Israel in Egypt*:_
_This is arguably Handel's greatest oratorio, full of sublime music_

_On Bruckner's *Symphony No. 8*:_
_I consider this to be the greatest symphonic work after Beethoven_

*Lorin Maazel* (American conductor and violinist), 1930

Died:

*Zoltán Kodály*, Hungarian composer, 1967
*John Philip Sousa*, American bandmaster and composer, 1932

Premieres:

*Ionisation* (Varèse), 1933
*Jakob Lenz* (Rihm), 1980
*Namouna* (ballet by Lalo), 1882
*La Sonnambula* (The Sleepwalker, Bellini), 1831
*La Traviata* (Verdi), 1853


----------



## TWhite (Feb 23, 2010)

Aramis said:


> I do. Even with two. Even with two famous ones.
> 
> César Franck and Olivier Messiaen.


Aramis: 
You and me both. Also, Morton Gould, if you want to get a little 'pop' about it.

Never attempted any Messiaen, though I thought it apropos when I was a piano major in college to work on some Franck. Learned the "Variationes Symphoniques" which was a lot of awkward fun, and ended up accompanying (?) the Cello version of the Violin Sonata, which was a Major Heartache (except for the clever Canon-Finale). Tried the "Prelude, Chorale and Fugue" for piano solo but gave up because it was 1: Too incredibly and IMO ridiculously difficult and 2: Boring as Hell.

Sometimes I wish I'd waited in the womb for six days. Then---BEETHOVEN!!!

Tom


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

Here's a bit of birthday trivia hilarity.

Which famous composer is not on this list of March birthdays?

http://www.creativekeyboard.com/backissues/mar04/composers.html

(And I'm not referring to Carlos Surinach, though if you'd answered that, you'd get extra points!! No, this one's date is not even on the list!)


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

some guy said:


> Which famous composer is not on this list of March birthdays


Maurice Ravel isn't on that list, but he's famous enough that he ought to be. Today is his birthday, in fact.

*Sunday 7 Mar. 2010*

Born: *Maurice Ravel*, 1875

Died:

*Kiril Kondrashin*, Russian conductor, 1981
*Igor Markevich*, Russian-born conductor and composer, 1983

Premieres:

*The Alchemist* (incidental music by Handel), 1732
*City Life* (Reich), 1995
*Il Crociato in Egitto* (Meyerbeer), 1824
*Erlkönig* (Schubert), 1821
*Fantasy on a Theme of Handel* (Tippett), 1942
*The Grand Duke* (Gilbert and Sullivan), 1896
*Rosamond* (opera by Arne), 1733


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

some guy said:


> Here's a bit of birthday trivia hilarity.
> 
> Which famous composer is not on this list of March birthdays?
> 
> ...


Is it just me or did they get Haydn's name wrong? I've never seen him get referred to as 'Johann' before.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

They got it wrong, it's *Franz* Joseph Haydn. His younger brother was *Johann* Michael Haydn. That's probably the cause of the confusion, since he was also a composer.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

*Monday 8 Mar. 2010*

Born:

*CPE Bach*, 1714
*Alan Hovhaness*, American composer, 1911

Died:

*Thomas Beecham*, English conductor, 1961
*Hector Berlioz*, 1869
*Sir William Walton*, 1983

Premieres:

*Don Quixote* (tone poem by R Strauss), 1898
*Hindemith Variations* (Walton), 1963
*Hulda* (opera by Franck), posthumously in 1894
_Set in 11th C. Norway. Hulda seeks revenge on Aslak and his clan, who killed her family. All end up dead._
*Introduction and Allegro* (Elgar), 1905
*Pomp and Circumstance March No. 3* (Elgar), 1905
*Roland* (or _Orlando_, opera by Lully), 1685

_The first concert sponsored by the Royal Philharmonic Society was given at the Argyll Rooms, *8 Mar. 1813*_


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

*Tuesday 9 Mar. 2010*

Born:

*Samuel Barber*, American composer, 1910
*David Matthews* (English composer, brother of Colin Matthews), 1943

Died: *Imogen Holst* (English pianist, composer and author, daughter of Gustav Holst), 1984

Premieres:

*Ernani* (Verdi), 1844
*Francesca da Rimini* (Tchaikovsky), 1877
*Miss Donnithorne's Maggot* (Maxwell Davies), 1974
*Nabucco* (_Nebuchadnezzar_, Verdi), 1842
*Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny* (Weill), 1930
*Symphony No. 5 "Di tre re"* (Honegger), 1951


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

*Wednesday 10 Mar. 2010*

Born:

*Charles Groves*, English conductor, 1915
*Arthur Honegger*, 1892
*Fou Ts'ong*, Chinese-born British pianist, 1934

Died:

*William B Wordsworth*, English composer, 1988
_Direct descendant of the poet William Wordsworth's brother_

Premieres:

*Die Burgschaft* (Weill), 1932
*Oiseaux exotiques* (_Exotic Birds_, Messaien), 1956
*Psyché* (Franck), 1888
*The Queen of Sheba* (Goldmark), 1875
*The Stag King* (revised version by Henze), 1962


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

*Thursday 11 Mar. 2010*

Born: *Henry Cowell*, American composer, 1897

Died: *SN Vasilenko*, Russian composer, 1956

Premieres:

*L'Aiglon* (_The Eaglet_, Honegger and Ibert), 1937
*The Capulets and Montagues* (Bellini), 1830
*Don Carlos* (Verdi), 1867
*Ma Mère l'Oye* (_Mother Goose_, Ravel), 1915
*Rigoletto* (Verdi), 1851

_The first series of Salomon/Haydn London concerts began *11 Mar. 1791*_

_On *11 Mar. 1829* Mendelssohn revived Bach's St Matthew Passion in Berlin_

*Correction:* In my post for 7 Mar. I incorrectly stated that Igor Markevich was Russian. In fact, he was born in the Ukraine. Also, the customary spelling of his surname in the Roman alphabet appears to be Markevitch.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

*Friday 12 Mar. 2010*

Born:
*
Alexandre Guilmant*, French composer, 1837
*Tona Scherchen-Hsiao*, Swiss-born French composer, 1938
*Ralph Shapey*, American composer and conductor, 1921
*Elizabeth Vaughan*, Welsh soprano, 1936

Died:

*C-M Widor*, French composer, 1937
*Eugene Ormandy* (Hungarian-born American conductor), 1985

Premieres:

*Cello Symphony* (Britten), 1964
*Les espaces du sommeil* (Lutoslawski), 1978
*Fervaal* (opera by d'Indy), 1897
*The Gambler* (Prokofiev), 1932
*Indianische Fantasie* (Busoni), 1914
*Mathis der Maler* (symphonic version, Hindemith), 1934
*Moses and Aaron* (Schoenberg, performed incomplete), 1954
*Scipione* (opera by Handel), 1726
*Simon Boccanegra* (Verdi), 1857


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

*Saturday 13 Mar. 2010*

Born:

*Wolfgang Rihm*, German composer, 1952
Hugo Wolf, Austrian composer, 1860

Died: *Thomas Dunhill*, English composer, 1946

Premieres:

*Fairy Tale* (Janáček), 1910, subsequently revised
*Hymne au Saint Sacrément* (Messaien), first US performance 1947
*Tannhäuser* (Wagner, revised version), 1861
*Violin Concerto* (Mendelssohn), 1845
*Violin Sonata* (Elgar), 1919

*Sunday 14 Mar. 2010*

Born: *Georg Philipp Telemann*, 1681

Died: no major figures

Premieres:

*Beatrix Cenci* (Ginastera), 1973
*Cyrus in Babylon* (Rossini), 1812
*Earth Dances* (Birtwistle), 1986
*Little Solemn Mass* (Rossini, later revised for orchestra), 1864
*Macbeth* (Verdi), 1847
*The Mikado* (Gilbert and Sullivan), 1885
*Requiem* (Ligeti), 1965
*Symphony No. 1* (Nielsen), 1894
*Violin Concerto* (Hindemith), 1940


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

*Monday 15 Mar. 2010
*
Born: *Karl Davidov*, Russian cellist and composer, 1838

Died:
*
Lili Boulanger*, French composer, 1918
*Luigi Cherubini*, Italian composer, 1842
*Alexander von Zemlinsky*, Polish composer, 1942
*Prince Karl Lichnovsky*, patron of Mozart and Beethoven, 1814

Premieres:

*Les Djinns* (symphonic poem by Franck), 1885
*The Musical Box and the Princess* (Shreker), 1913
*Preciosa* (play with music by Weber), 1821
*Prometheus, the Poem of Fire* (Scriabin), 1911
_The score contains a part for an instrument projecting coloured lights…which was however never perfected_
*Rapsodie espagnole* (Ravel), 1908
*Symphony No. 1* (Rachmaninov), 1897

_*The Golden Legend* (oratorio by Sullivan) was revived *15 Mar. 1986* at Leeds under Mackerras
_


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

*Tuesday 16 Mar. 2010
*
Born:

*David del Tredici*, American composer, 1937
*Nikolai Lopatnikov*, Estonian-born American pianist and composer, 1903

Died:

*Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco*, 1969
*Giovanni Pergolesi*, 1736
*Roger Sessions*, 1985

Premieres:

*Alassio in the South* (Elgar), 1904
*Beatrice di Tenda* (Bellini), 1833
*Figures-Doubles-Prismes* (Boulez), 1958
*Julietta, or The Key to Dreams* (Martinů), 1938
_Michel and Julietta meet and part in a disturbing dream-world where reality and fantasy mingle_
*Romeo and Juliet* overture (Tchaikovsky), 1870, first version
*Songs of a Wayfarer* (Mahler), 1896
*Thaïs* (opera by Massenet), 1894
*Theodora* (oratorio by Handel), 1750

_*Artaxerxes* (opera by Arne) was revived London, *16 Mar. 1995*
_


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

*Wednesday 17 Mar. 2010*

Born:

*Stephen Dodgson*, English composer and broadcaster, 1924
*Michael Finnissy*, English composer, 1946

Died: *Elsa Respighi* (wife and pupil of Ottorino Respighi), Italian composer and singer, 1996

Premieres:

*Attila* (Verdi), 1846
*Deborah* (oratorio by Handel), 1733
*The Desert Music* (Reich), 1984
*Orpheus* (ballet by Henze), 1979
*Parisina* (Donizetti), 1833
*Pelléas et Mélisande*, Sibelius, 1905
*Piano Concerto No. 2* (Chopin), 1830
*Solomon* (oratorio by Handel), 1749
*Sorochintsy Fair* (unfinished opera by Mussorgsky; Tcherepnin completion), 1923
*String Quartet in D* (Schoenberg), 1897
*Trois chansons de Bilitis* (Debussy, original version), 1897


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

*Thursday 18 Mar. 2010
*
Born:

*Francesco Malipiero*, Italian composer, 1882
*Nicolai Rimsky-Korsakov*, 1844

Died: no major figures

Premieres:

*Comedy on a Bridge* (one-act opera for radio by Martinů), 1937
_Bridge connects two feuding villages_
*Piano Concerto No. 4* (Rachmaninov), 1927
*Verklärte Nacht* (Schoenberg), 1902


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

*Friday 19 Mar. 2010*

Born:* Max Reger*, 1873

Died: no major figures

Premieres:

*Cello Concerto* (Dvořák), 1896
*A Child of Our Time* (Tippett), 1944
*The Death of Klinghoffer* (John Adams), 1991
*Faust* (Gounod), 1859
*Histoires naturelles* (Ravel), 1907
*Mireille* (Gounod), 1864
*I quattro rusteghi* (Wolf-Ferrari), 1906
*Ring a Dumb Carillon* (Birtwistle), 1965
*Die Schöpfung* (_The Creation_, Haydn), first full public performance, 1799
*String Quartet No. 1* (Bartók), 1910


----------

